# Do I need to upgrade?



## afadhil (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I'm running a VSX-1021 with some Def Tec Studio Moniter 450's, a ProCenter 1000, and ProSat500's as my rears.
Now my tax return is on it's way and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna upgrade the two fronts with the MartinLogan ElectromotionESL's and the center with the Motion8. I was planning on upgrading the reciever as well to a VSX-53 or an Onkyo 809, still not positive on which one. Now all I ever do is play video games on my PS3, and watch a lot of movies. Now I"m just wondering, for someone who mostly plays video games/movies, are the Electromotions kind of overkill? The SM450's are really good speakers and I like them a lot, I've just always wanted to get a pair of MartinLogans and this is my opportunity to finally do it!!! I've contracted the audiophile addiction and I know I'm nowhere near the top as most of you guys but I'm starting out as much as I can. Do you think the MartinLogans are overkill for what I'm doing and that I'll be fine with the SM450's or will the upgrade be so massive that it'll blow me away? What do you think? I've listened to the ML's so many times and every time I hear em I just can't help but feel the sound ya know.


----------



## afadhil (Mar 8, 2013)

C'mon anyone?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

afadhil said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm running a VSX-1021 with some Def Tec Studio Moniter 450's, a ProCenter 1000, and ProSat500's as my rears.
> Now my tax return is on it's way and I'm pretty sure I'm gonna upgrade the two fronts with the MartinLogan ElectromotionESL's and the center with the Motion8. I was planning on upgrading the reciever as well to a VSX-53 or an Onkyo 809, still not positive on which one. Now all I ever do is play video games on my PS3, and watch a lot of movies. Now I"m just wondering, for someone who mostly plays video games/movies, are the Electromotions kind of overkill? The SM450's are really good speakers and I like them a lot, I've just always wanted to get a pair of MartinLogans and this is my opportunity to finally do it!!! I've contracted the audiophile addiction and I know I'm nowhere near the top as most of you guys but I'm starting out as much as I can. Do you think the MartinLogans are overkill for what I'm doing and that I'll be fine with the SM450's or will the upgrade be so massive that it'll blow me away? What do you think? I've listened to the ML's so many times and every time I hear em I just can't help but feel the sound ya know.


Hello,
The 809 with the Motion Series would sound great, but I am not positive about the EM-ESL. As a over decade long ML Electrostat owner, I completely understand wanting the EM as they are a fantastic value. However, ESL's are a decent bit more difficult to drive than comparable conventional speakers just by their very design. The EM-ESL's use of a conventional Woofer for the bass does help mitigate this as with almost all other ML ESL models.

Then again, Sonnie is currently using a Denon AVR-4520CI to drive his $10,000 ML Prodigies and was so pleased that he sold his prior high powered external amplifiers. I would however definitely recommend auditioning the EM's with the 809 or a similar AVR before purchase. Or of course spend a few hundred dollars on the used market for an external amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I would get the new speakers that you want and try them out with the AVR you already have.
Unless you play the speakers really loud there is a good chance the 1021 will be fine.
If it sounds terrible then I do not see enough difference in the 6 ohm power rating between it and the other two AVRs to make me think there will be much of a difference.
If faced with the situation of poor sound (doubtful that will be the case) then you would look for the least expensive AVR that has preamp outputs for an external amplifier.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

chashint said:


> I would get the new speakers that you want and try them out with the AVR you already have.
> Unless you play the speakers really loud there is a good chance the 1021 will be fine.
> If it sounds terrible then I do not see enough difference in the 6 ohm power rating between it and the other two AVRs to make me think there will be much of a difference.
> If faced with the situation of poor sound (doubtful that will be the case) then you would look for the least expensive AVR that has preamp outputs for an external amplifier.


Hello,
In 98% of cases I would completely agree. However, the VSX-1021 might have issues with relatively inefficient speakers when 5 channels are driven.
Here is the Home Theater Magazine Bench Test of the 1021:
Five channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 46.1 watts 
1% distortion at 56.7 watts

Seven channels driven continuously into 8-ohm loads: 
0.1% distortion at 44.5 watts 
1% distortion at 53.7 watts

If using Klipschs that would be more than enough power to reach Reference Levels. Problem is some find Klipschs to sound too forward. However, I do think they sound quite good for HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## afadhil (Mar 8, 2013)

Ill never be at reference level

I sit very close to my tv since I have a small room so the speakers are at -20 reference at the max
Maybe sometimes ill bump it up to -16 but that is the absolute highest
Think ill be good then?


----------



## afadhil (Mar 8, 2013)

Still no ones answering me

Should I upgrade the whole system?
Or is it overkill?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

If you really want those speakers, get them.

Generally people who have those speakers also have external amps, so you're unlikely to find people who can tell you for certain that your current receiver will be OK. If the receiver can't drive them, it should go into protection state (shut itself down). If that happens, you'll have to spend more money on a receiver with preamp outputs (or a pre/pro) and on external amps.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

afadhil said:


> Still no ones answering me
> 
> Should I upgrade the whole system?
> Or is it overkill?


Interesting that you see the responses in this manner, more than one person has attempted to provide thoughtful feedback to you.
But if this is the type of answer you really desire:
Yes you should upgrade the whole system.
No it is not overkill at all, you will enjoy your new gear.


----------

